# Marlin landed at Pensacola Pier



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Just got the word that a 100lb marlin was landed at the Pensacola Pier this morning. Fish hit a cobia jig, fight time was 90 minutes.

Due to being wrapped in the leader, fish was unable to be revived but made some nice smoked fish dip from what I heard.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

wont believe it till i see pictures see what day it is


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

emanuel said:


>


opcorn:

Emanuel..could you please make me understand because im quite confused....Why is it that a experienced fisherman like your self can not be trusted?.....i mean you didnt say you caught it so why not believe what you said your a respective young man right?


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

That there be a sailfish, mate.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

that looks like a sail fish not a marlin


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That's the picture I was sent. Hmmm, either way that is still a good fish. I wonder if it was tasty?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

bill fish taste good its just that very many ppl dont kill them, if you ever get a chance try it


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

so is this a rumor or is it confirmed??? not trying to question emanuel's credibility, just wondering if you heard a rumor or if you're sure


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

no one has credibility on april 1st, even emanuel, lol emanuel is a great guy but i mean think about what day it is


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It had better be true because I'm on my way to Pensacola after work to pick up some filets.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm in Pensacola at this moment. I fished Ft. Pickens surf this morning, and just came home empty handed. SE wind blown too hard, muddy water and NO pomps showed up. I will try again this PM. I will stop by the pier and will pay $1.00 non-fishing fee to get in to verify this info. My gut feeling is April fool. More to come.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

April fools joke 4 sure.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey E, see if you can't pick me up some sea turtle meat for soup, a couple of porpoise tenderloins and some Manatee meat while you're there. I'll pick it up from you this weekend!


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

i remember that sail from a few years ago


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

emanuel said:


>


thats a 50 lbs fish and that was caught a couple of years ago look here its in the middle of the page http://www.fishpensacolabeachpier.com/


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, not the best April Fools joke I've done. Below is the link to the best one:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51024


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Technically, they are kosher but are considered catch and release only.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

emanuel said:


> Yeah, not the best April Fools joke I've done. Below is the link to the best one:
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51024



glad ya took credit fer that one


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i thought some ppl called sails "pier marlin"


----------

